# Cabelas in Saginaw..........



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Big disappointment for me .......small store with not much selection. They maybe had 20 reels on display, very few rods.

Glad I got it over with........

Anyone like it?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I feel the same way as you Unclered.


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't say that because I was looking forward to the Cabela's opening March 21 in Grand Rapids.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Iam happy with it. I no longer have to drive down to dundee to get my cabelas fix. Yeah, its an outpost not a full size store therefore they will have fewer products/options. I agree though, 20 reels is a little light for a cabelas during the pre season.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

wallhd said:


> Don't say that because I was looking forward to the Cabela's opening March 21 in Grand Rapids.


The Cabela's in Grandville is going to be a retail store and is twice the size of the Saginaw store. I think it will not be disappointing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Totally disappointed! I felt like I was going for a full slab of Famous Dave's ribs and ended up with a McRib instead...for the same price! I'd rather spend the extra time and go to Jays!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Best thing to do is pass on your comments to Cabela's HQ so they can re-evaluate their choice of going with outpost stores. Am sure they did a detailed market analysis before they went with that type of store. 

I was recently spoiled by going to their store in WI near Madison. The Bargain Cave, large, had at least 30 rods that needed guides or tips.

Shall stop in soon for viewing it myself...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Blueump said:


> Totally disappointed! I felt like I was going for a full slab of Famous Dave's ribs and ended up with a McRib instead...for the same price! I'd rather spend the extra time and go to Jays!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



frenchriver1 said:


> Best thing to do is pass on your comments to Cabela's HQ so they can re-evaluate their choice of going with outpost stores. Am sure they did a detailed market analysis before they went with that type of store.
> 
> I was recently spoiled by going to their store in WI near Madison. The Bargain Cave, large, had at least 30 rods that needed guides or tips.
> 
> Shall stop in soon for viewing it myself...


Sounds like a "new" Gander-No-Stock-Mountain is born......again.
The GR store will be twice the size, I just hope they don't try to play the internet back order model, like online...
"Back Orderable"....
Yeah, right after I have the Mom & Pop Shop get me mine faster & cheaper.
 :lol:


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

What's the whining for? The size was published, the outpost concept was no secret. A small store for in store deliveries and seasonal focus.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

hunteramargin said:


> What's the whining for? The size was published, the outpost concept was no secret. A small store for in store deliveries and seasonal focus.


Not whining on my part.........I don't live in Saginaw and didn't know it was going to be such a small store. I just expected more after being at the Dundee store. I will just continue to use the Gander Mtn store 5 minutes from my house.

At least now I won't be wondering about it..........


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Unclered said:


> Big disappointment for me .......small store with not much selection. They maybe had 20 reels on display, very few rods.
> 
> Glad I got it over with........
> 
> Anyone like it?


Frank's is only another 20 minutes up the road and they have a decent selection.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

*franks IS the only store because they know what we need to fisn saginaw bay and it tribs :d*


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Unclered said:


> Not whining on my part.........I don't live in Saginaw and didn't know it was going to be such a small store. I just expected more after being at the Dundee store. I will just continue to use the Gander Mtn store 5 minutes from my house.
> 
> At least now I won't be wondering about it..........


What's wrong with this picture? You walk up to the Saginaw store and can see that it is not anywhere as large as Dundee's store. Then you walk inside and immediately confirm that it is smaller, not an optical illusion... It would have to be magic to get the same selection and variety in both stores, correct? Info in this forum confirmed well before the store opened the square footage size of both stores...


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

jays has to be the best all around huntin fishing store ive ever been in not even close to the size of dundee but id rather go to jays any day then cabelas


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

eyeopenner said:


> *franks IS the only store because they know what we need to fisn saginaw bay and it tribs :d*


I Live in Lansing but go to Saginaw a few times a year to visit and fish with my dad and some buddies , mainly around the walleye opener...We go to Franks just about every-other time Im there...I have NEVER had a bad experience there..They have always been very helpful and you never wander around the store hopeing to find someone to help...they are very well staffed...I have...as Im sure lots of people have.. had the owner himself personally help me...I would rather drive a bit further for customer service like that....


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

Never been into the dundee store but My take on the Cabela's is that their prices are inflated and your paying for the convenience to get all your sporting goods in one location. Like previous poster I would much rather frequent Jays or Frank's for my equipment and keep my money local. I wasn't disappointed in the cabela's store because ganders needed some competition here. Gander's was getting so trashy and never had any of the things you needed in stock. So if you needed anything you had to drive to Franks to get it anyhow. Also While on the subject I was into northwoods recently and they really expanded their fishing department. i was like a kid in a candy store there.


----------

